# Stolen - Border Collie - Sussex



## Sheltielady (Jul 8, 2009)

I am posting this for a lady on another forum who has asked for it to be cross-posted...hope that's ok. Her dog was stolen yesterday afternoon, Wednesday 17th March.

"At about 2pm this afternoon a white short wheel base land rover and 14ft Ifor Williams sheep trailer were STOLEN from near Forest Row East Sussex. My assistant Susanna was locking the field gate she had just come out of when a man ran up jumped in the landy and drove off. Unfortunately they waited two hours before telling me. My dog Ben was in the back. They headed initially in the direction of East Grinstead, a neighbour gave chase but they were gone.

Ben is quite old, black and white, lovely natured, he only eats raw food, gets a very bad reaction to dried dog food. Please everyone keep your eyes open for the landy, trailer but especially Ben who will probably be dumped by the road as soon as they realise he is in there.

He is on dog lost where there is a picture but if anyone has doglost contacts please e-mail me on [email protected] t as I can provide more photos and photos of the landy and trailer.

Many thanks

Louise Amos
Cories Border Collies (Now in East Sussex!)"

If anyone knows or has seen anything, your help would be much appreciated


----------



## Sheltielady (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry moderators...someone else has also posted about this - see "land rover with border collie in back stolen" yet when I checked before I posted this I couldn't find anything. Apologies


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Ben has been found safe and sound by the dog warden in Lingfield

Please crosspost to anywhere you may have posted!!

Thanks to everyone for the amazing support and help in finding Ben x


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow! good to hear it. Thanks for updating it.


----------

